# Windows 8 losing internet connection



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe someone can help me.

Since I upgraded to windows 8, I am randomly losing Wi-Fi connection. I click settings and than click on the network icon and it will say no networks are available. It won't let me scan for networks or anything, but if I reboot all the available networks are visible again. Its like my laptops network card is shutting off. If I go in to network connections it doesn't even listing wireless as an option. Again a reboot fixes these and I never had this issue prior to upgrading.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

Uninstall your anti virus. Esp if it is eset. My girlfriends laptop had close to the same issue. See if removing the antivirus fixes it. This is way I hate doing upgrades and not a clean install. You cant figure out what is the culprit.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I was using security essentials on win 7. I deleted it prior to install. Thanks for the help though, I'll keep messing with it. It only happens when it comes out of sleep mode, but doesn't happen every time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

